# severe rib pain!!!!



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi i am 32 weeks pregnant, and i have been having severe rib pain on and off over the last week now.

its mainly on my right side, more painful when i take deep breaths, try to burp or pass wind. hurts more or less all of the time. when sitting or lying down its just as bad.

have tried taking gaviscon but not helping. im going to see my MW on tuesday, but thought i would ask just incase there is any thing i can take.

could it be trapped wind?? or indigestion ?? etc not to sure as its not easing off today. started last night after my dinner and is still severe.

any advise??

i have rennie deflatine, is this ok to take during pregnancy? is it worth trying?
Dee


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Rennie's are fine but not sure about deflatine, you will have to read the instructions or ask the pharmacist.

10ml peppermint cordial diluted in some warm water is usually very effective and often used after ceasareans for wind pain.

Hope this helps

Jan


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

jan

thanks for your reply.

went to my gp yesterday as the pain got so severe. he thinks its gall stones. still in pain, not being able to do much, but at least i now know what it might be.

just have to take paracetamol for now, have a scan next wednesday to confirm.

just thought i would let you know, incase anyone else reads this. it might help.

Dee


----------

